# Coffee Other Than Keurig



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't drink a lot of coffee. You'd think a Keurig would be for me. Had one for a while but then had problems with it so moved on. Before the Keurig I drank instant. Maybe I should go back to that?

After the Keurig I used a small Mr. Coffee brewer. It was OK. But recently thought about a Bodum French Press. Says use course ground coffee. Bought some coffee today at Starbucks that they ground while I was there. Got home. That's course ground?? Looked finer to me. I even when back later. Barista said Yes, it's course. I could continue to use Bodum. But when I take it apart to wash the "pot" and the screen, etc. more grounds end up in the sink than I would like. Don't want that much coffee grounds to be going down the drain. Tried rinsing pieces off over a mesh strainer. Still more than I'd like in the sink. (Again, course grind?) Is there a trick to cleaning a Bodum?

I do like getting counter space back without a coffee machine sitting out there. Back to instant? Now counter real estate taken up with new Oxo On toaster. _ I love it!_

*ETA:* Has anyone used a coffee dripper?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am out & about for the evening, but when I get home I'll send a link to what I've been using - I don't like Keurig


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I am out & about for the evening, but when I get home I'll send a link to what I've been using - I don't like Keurig


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This is the coffee maker I have been using for a year now:

I can use any coffee that I want. It's easy to clean. Contrary to some reviews, for me, the coffee is plenty hot upon completion of brewing. It's cheap. It has a very small footprint (I could even travel with it if I really wanted to). Gave one to my son's fiancee and she likes it as well.
FWIW


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks. Definitely a consideration. One of these is going to be delivered tomorrow



Hope I can make a good cuppa with it. Found a "how to" Youtube. A little more to it than simply pouring hot water into the ceramic cone with filter and grounds in it. I do like the counter space I've gained without a coffee machine.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Our pot of coffee made everyday is made in a Techniworm drip coffee maker. We think it is wonderful. However, when camping we use the French Press and love it too. If I were making coffee only for myself I would use the French Press daily. Yes, it is a bit messy to clean, but well worth it. We also have a few pour-overs like the one you purchased. They are handy when you want just one cup of coffee. If you really want a treat, try the aero-press. You will have to google it and watch a few videos. It has quite the following. I have an old one stuck away.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've also used one of these which I really liked, but the Hamilton Beach was more convenient (Amazon won't give me an image link)

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TS827C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is the Amazon Aeropress link. Just be sure to put the chamber on the cup before you press. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

CONA Vac-Pot for a truly fine cup of coffee...










(...although a bit spendy at $334 for the gold trim version).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Here is the Amazon Aeropress link. Just be sure to put the chamber on the cup before you press. Don't ask me how I know this.


 

I've used these; makes great coffee. But this and the French Press method - I HATE the messy coffee grounds cleanup


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> Here is the Amazon Aeropress link. Just be sure to put the chamber on the cup before you press. Don't ask me how I know this.


I highly recommend the Aeropress, too! It makes an _excellent_ cup of coffee, it's virtually indestructible, easy to clean, and economical (paper filters can be reused and are inexpensive).

Vacuum coffee makers like the Bodum Santos Stovetop also make fabulous coffee and are fun to use, but the glass does tend to break and cleaning's more of a hassle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In the past few days, I've spent some $ on coffee related items. Enough for now. I _will_ look into the Aeropress. Put it in my Wish List. I got the ceramic dripper this morning. (Too late for my breakfast coffee.  ). Coffee made with it was good. It's not a fast cuppa, but it's OK.

As I said upthread, I do like getting some counter real estate back. Have to work on rearranging counter and cupboards.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I've used these; makes great coffee. But this and the French Press method - I HATE the messy coffee grounds cleanup


Is "this" the Aeropress? Messy coffee grounds with it? I don't like dealing with that either.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Here is the Amazon Aeropress link. Just be sure to put the chamber on the cup before you press. Don't ask me how I know this.


That is what I am using now. I can't use french press anymore as my stomach can't handle the sediment in it. I have 2 french presses, hubby uses them sometimes. I just use the aero press now. I also have a Tassimo I have had since 8 years I think. The original one from Braun. Still works.

I buy whole beans and grind them in my Zassenhaus manual grinder. I already had one, they last for many years. Or get already ground I guess.

I make 2 cups in the morning, one after the other. Husband likes his stronger. Takes less time that it took my Tassimo to heat up.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> That is what I am using now.


Is there messy coffee grounds clean up with the Aeropress? I've had another cup using the ceramic dripper. If the Aeropress isn't any better (faster preparation, easy clean up), the dripper is my choice.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I did not consider cleaning the aeropress a hassle. It only makes one cup at a time, so you aren't dealing with many grounds.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting I may pick one for DW, she has a Keurig and Mr. Coffee, but this could be interesting....I don't drink coffee so I take advice from you guys


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I rinse it right in the sink, grounds and filter and all. Paper filter. My grinder thingy takes care of that. Its a bit easier than a french press as there isn't those screens to deal with. Its just unscrew one plastic filter holder in sink, run water over the whole thing, take the plunger out all and its done.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Grounds not good down the sink.  I'm in a condo so don't want to be cloggin' up the pipes.  I was ready to order one now, but want to be sure about the grounds and cleaning it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Then you dump it in the trash. Because the aero press works with a plunger, the grounds are in a kind of hockey puck compress. When you unscrew the black filter holder, you push the plunger all the way down which then pushes out that ground puck into the trash. There are only a few grounds left to rinse off then. Very few. I can see how the french press is a problem if you can't flush those down. No way to get them out. You don't have that issue with the Aero as you push them out with the plunger. It was designed to be used in offices where folks have to put stuff in trash also.

Here is a very short video showing someone doing the cleaning into a vessel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gByMHAJWnik

Here is another short video showing the brewing and cleaning. Its a bit stretched looking so the aero press looks very short and stocky in this video, but you get the idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHcxgrMmWr8


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Grounds not good down the sink. I'm in a condo so don't want to be cloggin' up the pipes. I was ready to order one now, but want to be sure about the grounds and cleaning it.


The videos Atunah posted should be helpful.

I pop the used coffee grounds into a ceramic receptacle and feed them to our blueberry bushes, which appreciate the acidity. The "puck" comes out quite dry if you press fully, so it's not messy. You then rinse the few remaining grounds off the plunger. Or I suppose you could wipe them off into a garbage can if you prefer. It's very easy to clean!

The Aeropress comes with a generous supply of filters, and a pack of 350 paper filters costs about $4. I reuse mine a number of times before tossing. There are also metal filters available, although I've never tried those.

Have fun with your coffee experiments!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Is "this" the Aeropress? Messy coffee grounds with it? I don't like dealing with that either.


Yes, Sandpiper - I meant the Aeropress. I realize that lots of folks don't seem to find it a hassle, but for me, trying to get the grounds out & making sure very little had to be rinsed down the drain or disposal (I too believe that is not a good idea) was too big of a hassle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> This is the coffee maker I have been using for a year now:
> 
> I can use any coffee that I want. It's easy to clean. Contrary to some reviews, for me, the coffee is plenty hot upon completion of brewing. It's cheap. It has a very small footprint (I could even travel with it if I really wanted to). Gave one to my son's fiancee and she likes it as well.
> FWIW


Just ordered it! My coffee maker has being acting up so I will give this a try. I typically only make one cup in the mornings so it should be perfect!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Just ordered it! My coffee maker has being acting up so I will give this a try. I typically only make one cup in the mornings so it should be perfect!


Hope you like yours as much as I've enjoyed mine.

On another note: I recently came upon a discussion about "Salting Your Coffee" ... initially I thought "weird", but I've tried it and I think there is merit.
Here are some links to this issue:
Should You Put Salt in Your Coffee?
Adding Salt To Your Coffee Reduces Bitterness: Fact Or Fiction?
Why You Should Be Adding Salt to Your Coffee
A pinch of salt for your coffee, Sir?
Crazy Coffee Science: Why You Should Salt Your Coffee and Expensive Espresso Machines Are Worth It
The list goes on - google it.
I tried it (adding 1-2 sprinkles of salt to the grounds of this coffee maker). I do think it makes a difference. YMMV


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

For the time being, I am using my pour-over as the ceramic cone is called.  I've decided to take a pass on the Aeropress.  For some seems messy coffee grounds involved in clean-up.  No, thank you.  Took another look at the Hamilton Beach.  Maybe . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Hope you like yours as much as I've enjoyed mine.
> 
> On another note: I recently came upon a discussion about "Salting Your Coffee" ... initially I thought "weird", but I've tried it and I think there is merit.
> Here are some links to this issue:
> ...


Oddly enough, this was something my family did growing up. I think it came from my Grandma. Just a pinch in the pot. I don't recall if we continued this later in life, but it was a fairly normal thing to do for us. 
Maybe because of the coffee that was used after WWII being more bitter in germany? I have no clue, I'll have to ask my mom next time I call her. 
I never questioned it as it was done that way. Grandma, mom said, put a pinch of salt in and turn it on, will ya? 
But then my grandma reused coffee grounds, teabags, coffee filters, etc. The after war living I think when things were scarce in Germany.

I didn't do it later, but I drank more tea then anyway. I don't do it now anymore either. Been using Tassimo for a while and now aero press. Maybe I'll try it again now.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Hope you like yours as much as I've enjoyed mine.


Sorry but this is not the coffee maker for me. It splatters all over my counter, maybe this is because of my mugs which have a wide mouth but I'm not changing those. I'm also not really digging the coffee flavor and it's the same coffee I always use but I can't use as much. It is also near impossible to pour the water in from my mug without making a mess? I had to use my old coffee pot so it would not spill down the sides. I was really looking for a low maintenance machine but so far it is anything but. Sorry, going back ASAP.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Sorry but this is not the coffee maker for me. It splatters all over my counter, maybe this is because of my mugs which have a wide mouth but I'm not changing those. I'm also not really digging the coffee flavor and it's the same coffee I always use but I can't use as much. It is also near impossible to pour the water in from my mug without making a mess? I had to use my old coffee pot so it would not spill down the sides. I was really looking for a low maintenance machine but so far it is anything but. Sorry, going back ASAP.


I'M SO SORRY, Cuechick . I use my 12 oz travel mug to measure & pour the water in & then just let it brew into my mug (which is narrow, so no problem pouring, & it reaches almost up to the top), so I never experienced the splatter. I also didn't experience any difference coffee taste - but I do know some reviewers felt the same as you due.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No worries, I am glad I tried it. Now I know... we are all particular about our coffee. It is very subjective! I can see how it could work if you use it as you described. I'm sure if I fiddle with the grind I might be able to get a better tasting coffee too but the mess is not worth it for me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ceramic pour-over / dripper is the coffee maker for me.  It's not as fast as some machines, but it's still quick enough and easy.  End results coffee is much to my liking.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My wife, a high school math teacher, is up an hour before I get up and make her lunch. She uses the Keurig to get her infusion o' caffeine and makes a pot of coffee for my use, and in the afternoon I'll usually make a cup to get me through the rest of the day and evening. We usually go through a box of K-Cups a week, and a pound of coffee every eight or nine days or so.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Makes a pretty good cuppa hot water for tea too.

Wish mine would make a bigger cup. Ten ounces is max and most of my cups start at 12 - 16 ounces.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Here is the Amazon Aeropress link. Just be sure to put the chamber on the cup before you press. Don't ask me how I know this.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this and thought it would be perfect for work so I put it on my wish list. My son got it for me for Christmas and I plan to try it out later today. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

I am addicted to Starbucks, but I admire folks who make their own. 

I'm just too lazy for that


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Ceramic pour-over / dripper is the coffee maker for me. It's not as fast as some machines, but it's still quick enough and easy. End results coffee is much to my liking.


That's how I made our coffee for years. I never had a ceramic filter holder, just plastic ones. Usually put the holder over a thermal carafe. Got into the habit when we were stationed overseas. I probably switched over to a Mr Coffee when I started back working. Then moved in to a Senseo, which I loved, but the pods became more and more difficult to find, and now we have a Keurig. But I still have my filter holders (including a couple of small ones for travel mugs) and filters, and I do use them occasionally, mostly for cold-brewed coffee for my iced coffee in the summer.

And I do frequently put a pinch of salt in my coffee - my dad swore by it. The Dutch add a bit of burnt sugar to their ground coffee before brewing. Delicious!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No reason for me to try salt.  Not long ago I got a new microwave corn popper.  Works great.  But why am I not crazy about popcorn??  I do not like salt on it!  I don't add salt to much of anything -- or at least not much.  I've never had problem with my blood pressure.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The salt isn't for the taste of salt, it enhances the taste of the coffee. Same with hot chocolate - it balances it out somehow. If you taste the salt, you've added too much.


----------

